# Ryobi AP 12 Planer/New Guy



## tctaylor79 (Apr 16, 2011)

Hey guys/gals, 
I'm new around these parts and wanted to start off by introducing myself and then ask a few questions. My name is Tim, I live in the Hudson Valley Region of New York and I've been on and off with my woodworking for years. Life kinda got in the way the last few years and now I'm ready to put some real time into the craft.

Now to get to the meat of my "problem"....I've had a Ryobi AP 12 planer that I inherited from my grandfather some years ago. Just recently I was milling some rough cut maple and the machine basically stopped running. Seems like the feed roller is locked up. The motor smoked for a few minutes got really hot and now when I power it up all I get is the humming of electricity. Anyone have any similar experiences with this planer? Thanks for any help/advice.


----------



## doug1980 (Mar 28, 2011)

Never used it but it sounds like the motor is toast. Worked it too hard and from what I have heard about Ryobi planers, that's fairly easy to do.


----------



## xphnmn (Dec 7, 2009)

Sounds like the motor went south. Might be able to get one from Ryobi but it will probably cost you an arm and a leg. You'd probably be better of investing in a new machine. The Dewalt's seem to be the planer of choice. Be careful if you buy a used one though. Some of the earlier 735s and maybe the 734s too were notorious for using blades up fast. I've read that the blades on the newer ones were improved and last longer.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Yep, There is only so much smoke installed at the factory, once you use it up... it's gone. :smile:


----------



## BCramer (Apr 7, 2011)

doug1980 said:


> Never used it but it sounds like the motor is toast. Worked it too hard and from what I have heard about Ryobi planers, that's fairly easy to do.


That is what I did to my newer Ryobi planer.:furious: It still worked but had the potential of breaking down. I sold it on Craigslist.:devil: I recamend when you buy a new one to avoid the Ryobi instad get a Rigid or a Dewalt 734. Or find a good :laughing: planer on Craigslist.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

It sounds like you managed to let the magic smoke out. Once that's done, forget about it. Sure you can track down and replace the motor, figure out what locked up and fix it, but chances are you will spend WAY more than it's worth...

Mind you, the Ryobi planers are fine machines, but just like any other woodworking machine, they require maintenance. And as these aren't exactly industrial strength machines, don't try hogging off 1/8" at a time, that is a good way to break a lunch box planer... 

Having said that, and mind you I like my Ryobi 13" planer, but if I let the smoke out of mine, I would snatch up a new Ridgid with the lifetime service agreement in a hot second... They are good machines with a great guarantee...


----------



## stoneware (Feb 27, 2013)

*Fried Planer Motor*



tctaylor79 said:


> Hey guys/gals,
> I'm new around these parts and wanted to start off by introducing myself and then ask a few questions. My name is Tim, I live in the Hudson Valley Region of New York and I've been on and off with my woodworking for years. Life kinda got in the way the last few years and now I'm ready to put some real time into the craft.
> 
> Now to get to the meat of my "problem"....I've had a Ryobi AP 12 planer that I inherited from my grandfather some years ago. Just recently I was milling some rough cut maple and the machine basically stopped running. Seems like the feed roller is locked up. The motor smoked for a few minutes got really hot and now when I power it up all I get is the humming of electricity. Anyone have any similar experiences with this planer? Thanks for any help/advice.


Yes, it sounds like it is toast. I bought the same planer at an auction, and the gears that raise and lower the blades are bad. I can't find them anywhere. Would you be interested in parting-out, or selling yours for parts? Let me know. I'm in Elmira. Tom C.


----------



## dvanek (Jul 26, 2017)

still have the blown planer? i need an obsolete gear 1200014. maybe it's still good


----------



## WoodRepurposer (Aug 7, 2017)

I scanned in my copy of the Operator's manual for the AP-12 Planer, if anyone is interested contact me. I think this is copyrighted so I can't upload it here.


----------



## WoodRepurposer (Aug 7, 2017)

When I took my AP12 apart I saw that everything but the motor was full of chips and sawdust. The fan on the motor does a great job of filling all the nooks and crannies! This possibly resulting in overheating and lack of rapid cooldown of the overcurrent protection device. Also I noticed that the airflow is blocked by the way the gearbox housing is designed, so I plan to modify it to allow for greater airflow rate. Also, I trimmed off some molding flash from the air in-flow area of the motor housing. My brushes are hardly worn at all so I figure the machine has not had too much use yet. I got this from a pawn shop several years ago. One further modification is to find or make a chip chute to attach my dust collector to so the motor won't have them available to fill the housing with again.


----------



## wlbullock (Mar 5, 2018)

RE: I scanned in my copy of the Operator's manual for the AP-12 Planer , if anyone is interested contact me. I think this is copyrighted so I can't upload it here. 

I have had a AP-12 Planer for about 15 years, in one of my moves I misplaced the operator's manual and would appreciate a copy.

Bill Bullock


----------



## WoodRepurposer (Aug 7, 2017)

If you want a copy of my AP-12 Ryobi planer please include your email so I can send it.


----------



## WoodRepurposer (Aug 7, 2017)

AP-12 Planer


----------



## wlbullock (Mar 5, 2018)

WoodRepurposer said:


> If you want a copy of my AP-12 Ryobi planer please include your email in a PM so I can send it.


thanks


----------



## lanemarq (Apr 17, 2018)

WoodRepurposer said:


> If you want a copy of my AP-12 Ryobi planer please include your email in a PM so I can send it.


I'd love a copy if you still have it available, just broke a socket on my dad's and need to fix it before returning.


----------



## Jonathon Enger (Jul 4, 2018)

Could I get a copy of the manual? Thanks. Much appreciated!


----------



## Jim Frye (Aug 24, 2016)

Look at post number 13 in this thread.

The .pdf file is linked in it. Just open it and save it.

.

.


----------



## Jonathon Enger (Jul 4, 2018)

Jim Frye said:


> Look at post number 13 in this thread. The .pdf file is linked in it. Just open it and save it.


Thanks, but that is just the parts list and diagrams. I was hoping for the rest of the manual, too.


----------



## Jim Frye (Aug 24, 2016)

Jonathon Enger said:


> Thanks, but that is just the parts list and diagrams. I was hoping for the rest of the manual, too.



I have all of the Ryobi manuals from the blue/yellow era and Ryobi never had an OM for that planer on their web site. They had a law suit from some nimrod that injured himself repairing a drill and they subsequently pulled all tool documentation from consumer access. You might try finding an Authorized Ryobi Service Center near you and see if they can supply you with a copy of the OM. I do have the OM .pdf for the AP-10 planer which should be similar. Also note that there is no copyright marks on it.


----------



## Bryank930 (Nov 30, 2015)

Here's the AP-12 manual as I received it from TTi support. 

Enjoy!


----------



## Illjustmakeit (Nov 4, 2018)

WoodRepurposer said:


> I scanned in my copy of the Operator's manual for the AP-12 Planer, if anyone is interested contact me. I think this is copyrighted so I can't upload it here.


I would very much appreciate a copy of that owner's manual! I can't find that thing ANYWHERE... and I can usually find just about anything online. You would be helping me out greatly!


Thank you very, very much in advance!

Cam


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Post 13 has a PDF of the manual!*

Maybe you missed that ................... :vs_cool:








AP-12.pdf (184.9 KB, 112 views)


----------



## dhjemvick (Mar 29, 2019)

Hi - would love to get a copy of the manual for the AP-12 Ryobi planer. 
- Thanks


----------



## katrinz (Nov 23, 2019)

WoodRepurposer said:


> I scanned in my copy of the Operator's manual for the AP-12 Planer, if anyone is interested contact me. I think this is copyrighted so I can't upload it here.


Can I get a copy of that owner's manual?
please PM me for my contact details.
Thanks,


----------



## Rkron61 (May 9, 2020)

Please send me a copy.
please PM me for my contact details.

.


----------



## Wayzee (Jan 1, 2021)

wlbullock said:


> RE: I scanned in my copy of the Operator's manual for the AP-12 Planer , if anyone is interested contact me. I think this is copyrighted so I can't upload it here.
> 
> I have had a AP-12 Planer for about 15 years, in one of my moves I misplaced the operator's manual and would appreciate a copy.
> 
> Bill Bullock


Hello Mr. Bullock.
If you still have, and are willing to share your scanned copy of the Ryobi AP 12 planer manual, I could use a copy. I've got a second hand AP-12 that I installed new feed rollers in and now I need to square up everything.
Thank you.
Larry Zimple
Cedar Rapids, Iowa
[email protected]
Or
[email protected]


----------



## beejay (Apr 7, 2021)

WoodRepurposer said:


> I scanned in my copy of the Operator's manual for the AP-12 Planer, if anyone is interested contact me. I think this is copyrighted so I can't upload it here.


Is it still possible to get a copy of the Ryobi AP 12 Planer owners manual? IF possible please sent to [email protected] 

Thank You
Beejay


----------



## Paulthewoodworker (May 20, 2021)

WoodRepurposer said:


> I scanned in my copy of the Operator's manual for the AP-12 Planer, if anyone is interested contact me. I think this is copyrighted so I can't upload it here.


Hi Bill. 
If your offer is to send a copy of the manual is still good I would really appreciate it. I seem to have a problem with the in and out feed rollers and need to get them to equal heights above the deck. Thank you.


----------



## Larry Dunbar (Dec 9, 2021)

WoodRepurposer said:


> I scanned in my copy of the Operator's manual for the AP-12 Planer, if anyone is interested contact me. I think this is copyrighted so I can't upload it here.


Hello, Could you send me a copy of the Ryobi Planner Model #AP-12 Owners Manual? Something I could download would be great. Thanks! [email protected]


----------



## Bob Bengal (Jan 2, 2021)

Larry Dunbar said:


> Hello, Could you send me a copy of the Ryobi Planner Model #AP-12 Owners Manual? Something I could download would be great. Thanks!


Welcome to the forum.

Earlier posts have the info in pdf format you can download. The manual:








Ryobi AP 12 Planer/New Guy


Hey guys/gals, I'm new around these parts and wanted to start off by introducing myself and then ask a few questions. My name is Tim, I live in the Hudson Valley Region of New York and I've been on and off with my woodworking for years. Life kinda got in the way the last few years and...




www.woodworkingtalk.com





Parts diagram and list:








Ryobi AP 12 Planer/New Guy


I scanned in my copy of the Operator's manual for the AP-12 Planer, if anyone is interested contact me. I think this is copyrighted so I can't upload it here. I would very much appreciate a copy of that owner's manual! I can't find that thing ANYWHERE... and I can usually find just about...




www.woodworkingtalk.com


----------



## SleepinB (2 mo ago)

Wayzee said:


> Hello Mr. Bullock.
> If you still have, and are willing to share your scanned copy of the Ryobi AP 12 planer manual, I could use a copy. I've got a second hand AP-12 that I installed new feed rollers in and now I need to square up everything.
> Thank you.
> Larry Zimple
> ...


If you are still willing to share theAP-12 manual, I could definitely use one.
Dennis
[email protected]


----------



## Tom-G (Nov 11, 2012)

SleepinB said:


> If you are still willing to share theAP-12 manual, I could definitely use one.
> Dennis
> [email protected]


Welcome to the Forum!

The manual is attached to post #20.


----------

